# Multigrain bread recipe DEEElicious



## Candocook (Feb 25, 2007)

verbatim: So Good, and So Good for You!

Made with Bob's Mill 7 Grain cereal mix. This is wonderful bread.
I used bread flour (cannot imagine why the recipe doesn't call for it in the first place) and added vital gluten for the whole wheat that is used.
I just mixed the sunflower seeds in with the flour while the dough was relatively soft. I did use my KA paddle to mix the dough up until kneading in the last of the flour. It took about 5 minutes of kneading. Turned into an oiled bowl and covered with a towel for rising.
I have a KA but never use the dough hook, so I kneaded the bread. The first rise took a bit longer than they say, but as with any bread recipe, that is to be expected. 
I just formed the bread into loaves--not the rolling out technique, which is fine, but I just don't always find necessary.
The second rise was quite good and quick. There is not much oven spring to this recipe, and the next time I will let it rise a bit more.
AND most important--for doneness, check the internal temp of this bread-- 200*. I did not use the oats--I did rub the top crust with butter while hot in order to get a softer crust. Otherwise, I think it would have been very very hard.


----------

